# G9x: Wieviel Luft hat der Chip noch nach oben?



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Februar 2008)

Grund der Frage: Alle G9x-Chips, die ich mir in der Techpowerup.com-BIOS-Datenbank zusammengesucht habe, laufen mit maximal 1,15 Volt GPU-Spannung - darunter auch OC-Versionen. Die RV670-Chips der HD3870 dagegen brauchen ca. 1,32 Volt für die 775 MHz.

Die Frage ist nun: Wieviel Luft hat der G92, welcher ja Gerüchten zufolge auch in der kommenden Geforce 9800GTX Verwendung finden wird, nach oben?


Sind die kursierenden Taktraten vielleicht nur ein Köder und wir bekommen dann doch den ersten Serien-Chip mit über 2 GHz Shader-Takt? Ansonsten wäre der 9800GTX von den Specs her ja doch etwas enttäuschend.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2008)

1. Mal finde ich die Idee mit dem neuen Unterforum geil  

Ich denke mal dass mit einem entsprechenden Kühler mit dem G92 Chip durchaus noch was zu machen ist. Aber genau den selben Chip bei der GTX einzusetzen, der auch schon für die GTS verwendet wurde finde ich recht Arm. Ein Leistungssprung wie von der GeForce 7 zur GeForce 8 ist bei weitem nicht zu erwarten. 
Ich kann nur hoffen das die Gerüchte bis jetzt nicht stimmen und sich da noch was tut. Ansonsten kann man auch gut bei der 8800GTS G92 bleiben. Diese Karte ist vom P/L Verhältnis wohl besser wie die 9800GTX mit den bereits bekannten Specs. Die Triple SLI Unterstützung mag zwar ein Pluspunkt sein aber das macht den Braten nicht fett.
Am schlimmsten ist aber immer noch der Rückgang der Specs im vergleich zur 8800GTX.

GFLOP/s: 648.192 25.04% mehr als eine 88GTX
Bandbreite: 70.4 GB/s nur 81.7% einer 88GTX
Texturfüllrate: 43.2 GTex/s 3.85% mehr als eine 88GTX
Pixelfüllrate: 10.8 GPix/s nur 78.3% einer 88GTX
VRAM: 512 Mb nur 66.67% einer 88GTX
(von y33h@ kopiert  )

mfg der8auer


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. Februar 2008)

der name wäre einfach falsch gewählt... 8900GTX würde wohl besser passen bzw 8900GX2.

der G100/GT200 kommt aber bestimmt schon anfang 3. quartal.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (27. Februar 2008)

Jo toll ein Orakelfroum ^^

Meine Vorraussage : Alles wird gut 

Und jetzt zur 9800GTX. 
Ich kann nur wie der8auer und viele andere hoffen, dass die Specs nicht stimmen. Die ersten Specs haben mir wesentlich besser gefallen. Das wäre dann vom Namen her eine würdige 9800GTX.
Nun gut wenn sie so rauskommt, selbst mit sehr hohen Taktraten (obwohl die bisher bekannten Frequenzen nur etwas überhalb der GTS 512Mib liegen), wird es trotzdem eine Entäuschung werden. 
Ich denke mal wenn Nvidia noch ein bissl am Chip rumfeilt, die Spannung erhöht und die Kühlung verbessert sind 850MHz GPU/1950MHz ALUs/1200MHz RAM drin. viel mehr aber nicht.
Mich wundert auch die hohe TDP von über 160W ?WTF? selbst eine 8800GTX hat da weniger :/
Und wie sie die 400 erklären wollen ist auch eher ein Fall für Akte X... 
nur wegen dem unsinnigen Triple SLI Support, wo man dann 1400 für 3 Karten und passendem Board ausgeben muss und einen in hohen Auflösungen trotzdem der Speicher ausgeht (bei 512MiB Variante). 
Naja mich stört die Bezeichnung der Karte und dass ich jetzt seit 11.2006 auf eine schnellere Grafikkarte warte...und warte... (die Fehlkunstruktionen 3870X2 und 9800GX2 sehe ich nicht als Highendgrafikkarte an, weil da eh nur geschummelt wurde...).
Ich würde die 9800GTX mit ihren jetzigen Specs höchstens als 9800GS aber eher noch als 9700 Irgendwas ansehen.

@ Löschzwerg 
die Bezeichnung 8900GTX fände ich übertrieben, da sie bei hohen Settings eh wieder hinter die 8800GTX/Ultra zurückfällt. 8850GTS wäre passender 

Naja wie gesagt selbst mit sehr, sehr hohen Taktraten wäre sie kein würdiger Nachfolger der 8800GTX. 5900Ultra->6800Ultra->7800GTX->8800GTX überall ca Verdoppung der Spieleleistung und jetzt 8800GTX->9800GTX?  
Für viele sehr Entäuschend, da müssen wir wohl noch ne Weile warten bis man Crysis in voller Pracht spielen kann.
Vorallendingen dass P/L ist wesentlich schlechter als bei einer GTS 512MiB (ab ca 230) und die 9800GTX für 400 die ca 10 bis 15% schneller rennt als die GTS. 

MFG


----------



## StellaNor (27. Februar 2008)

Ich sehe die 9800GTX noch nicht mit dem G92 - zumindest nicht dem gleichen
der GT/GTS. NIVIDIA hat zwar Raum für Spekulationen gelassen, aber lässt
sich auch viel Zeit mit der Presentation, so dass meine Vermutung eher in
Richtung "nachgebessertem" G92-x geht. Ein GPU-Z Screenshot und ein
wenig aussagekräftiger Benchmark genügen mir persönlich nicht. Da braucht
es schon "harte" Fakten, die bisher niemand liefern konnte.

Der G92 hat wohl Luft nach oben. Bei ausreichender Belüftung sind durchaus 1,25 Volt - 1,30 Volt
denkbar. Aber allein über den Core-/Shadertakt einen "würdigen" Nachfolger der 8800GTX auszumachen,
halte selbst ich für unmöglich.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auch schon irgendwo gelesen, dass nach Aussage von Nvidia die "9800 GTX" nicht unter dem Namen auf den Markt kommen soll. Leider hat das bisher nur eine Website verkündet und ein "Ersatz-Name" wurde auch noch nicht genannt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. Februar 2008)

@Rain_in_may84: jo, gegen 8850GTX hätte ich auch nix ^^

die 8800GTX hat aber ne TDP von 177watt und die 8800GTS von 147watt  die neue GTS hat ne TDP von 140watt. die 160watt könnten also gut zutreffen.

ich rechne bei der 9800GTX fest mit dem G92, aber 192 shader hätten bestimmt nicht geschadet... in der jetzigen konstellation dürfte die geforce 9 serie zumindest ziemlich kurzlebig sein.
ob nvidia da mit dem R700 konkurrieren kann?


----------



## jetztaber (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal, das die Geforce Serie 9 das übliche tun wird: Den Kunden Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Gegenleistung? Nicht sehr viel im Vergleich zur 8800GTX/Ultra.

Prickelnd wirds erst wieder mit dem spekulativen Nachfolgechip G100 oder G200, oder wie auch immer der genannt werden möchte.

Wenn AMD mal endlich sein Gebiß wiederfinden würde, könnten wir diese Teile von Nvidia rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten dieses Jahr noch sehen.

Jetztaber zurück zur Frage: Ich denke, dass er so + 0,1 V Luft nach oben haben wird. Das liegt so im Bereich bisher durchgeführter Voltmoddings. Nvidia wird sich in dem Bereich für den G92 nicht von bisherigen Layouts verabschiedet haben. Und die unterscheiden sich schon von denen der AMD-Karten. Was es bringen kann, dürfte sich auch in diesem (Modding-) Bereich bewegen: Nicht allzuviel, zumindest nichts berauschendes.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Februar 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das die Geforce Serie 9 das übliche tun wird: Den Kunden Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Gegenleistung? Nicht sehr viel im Vergleich zur 8800GTX/Ultra....



Ich versteh nicht warum man da immer meckern muss :p
Man kriegt was man verdient - jeder kann selbst entscheiden was er kaufen will - oder nicht.

Ich erwarte die Lieferung meiner 9600GT ... soviel Leistung gabs für lächerliche 150 noch nie oO

Ob man jetzt - je nach Test - für 10, 20 ja vll sogar 30fps mehr je 50-100 drauflegen will muss jeder für sich entscheiden ^^


----------

